# LiPo and Novak Super Sport esc



## jasonmphoto (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Novak Super Sport (or Super Sport Plus) ESC does a voltage drop cutoff to make it safe to use with LiPo batteries?


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't think so. Check this out.
http://www.redrockethobbies.com/product_p/kkmp1600.htm


----------

